# Help!!



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was looking at my chickens seeing if they were ok and then I looked at one of them and she looked like she was trying to poop but then I walked behind her and an egg came out looked just fine but then another egg with no shell but everything else came out. Normal or not. What's wrong with her


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Egg bound, sounds like. Is she very heavy..eat a lot? Buff Orps are prone to this due to how much they overeat and where they deposit fat, as well as the size of eggs they lay. 

Chickens who have a thick fat layer around their vents and reproductive organs have laying issues such as becoming egg bound...it's painful and can often kill a bird if she cannot get the egg out.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bee said:


> Egg bound, sounds like. Is she very heavy..eat a lot? Buff Orps are prone to this due to how much they overeat and where they deposit fat, as well as the size of eggs they lay.
> 
> Chickens who have a thick fat layer around their vents and reproductive organs have laying issues such as becoming egg bound...it's painful and can often kill a bird if she cannot get the egg out.


Ya she's a buff orp. She is heavy but what do I do about it.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe this link will help... I wish the best, because I don't really know how to help...

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/04/prolapse-vent-causes-treatment-graphic.html?m=1


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh gosh! Wrong link!
Here's the right one!
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/07/chicken-egg-binding-causes-symptoms.html?m=1


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

chickenfarmer20 said:


> Ya she's a buff orp. She is heavy but what do I do about it.


Not much you CAN do about it..they are hogs at the feeder and you can't put one bird on a diet and let the rest eat.

My best advice is to cull the bird so that she won't have to be in pain each time she lays...or worse..gets egg peritonitis or prolapse and then suffers and dies. Then, don't get any more BOs for your flocks. They are notorious for this very thing and there are too many good breeds out there that can lay for years upon years without this issue.

Try some hardy, beautiful Black Aussies next time...can't go wrong with that breed!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to say, our buff orps free range, but also have constant access to food. Only treats they get during the summer are fruit and veggies. So far, no issues. They are only 1 yr old. Gonna keep an eye out for any fatties....


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was thinking of getting some rare breeds and selling chicks. The breeds I wanted are pheonix and silver laced wyondottes or buff rocks will these breeds do this.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

chickenfarmer20 said:


> I was thinking of getting some rare breeds and selling chicks. The breeds I wanted are pheonix and silver laced wyondottes or buff rocks will these breeds do this.


I don't know any of those breeds other that the SLW. We love the I e we have And get request, but only have the one hen.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone else know of these breeds.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

If you are gonna cull that Buff Orpington, and are anywhere near the Houston area, let me know. I might pick her up! Egg bound can happen with any breed. It can be once, or many times. I agree, if it keeps happening, might be best to cull, but if it were just a one time thing, would be sad to see her culled, IMHO.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Jim said:


> If you are gonna cull that Buff Orpington, and are anywhere near the Houston area, let me know. I might pick her up! Egg bound can happen with any breed. It can be once, or many times. I agree, if it keeps happening, might be best to cull, but if it were just a one time thing, would be sad to see her culled, IMHO.


I live in Spanish fork, Utah but I'm going to see if she gets better or not


----------

